# Question of the week?



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Hi all little break from hunting today. So who muzzle hunts and what do you shoot?


I shoot a remington 700 inline, what a sweet gun. I was using powder but switched over to the pellets boy thats nice. Got my 7 pointer during rifle season opening day hope to get my big buck this muzzle loader seasoN. Good luck to all, Born.


----------



## msiebers (Jan 17, 2000)

I have always shot a TC Renegade in the past, but I never got the thing reliable. 
This year I went to the TC Black Diamond and after a few lousy rounds attributed to a bad scope, I found good load to use that is very accurate and reliable. 


------------------
Mike


----------



## dtbazley (Jan 27, 2000)

A very old TC .45 hawkins. Heavy, damp sencitive, and VERY picky about ball/patch combo but its gotten me over 30 deer. 3 this year. On of these days I'll come up with an excuse to buy an in-line though

------------------
if it walks, crawls,swims,flys or vibrates-moves, has moved or looks like it might move-WHAM


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

You sure can't go wrong with an inline. I'm having a blast with my muzzle loader. I got 9 out of the 10 days off this season and boy am I seeing the deer unlike rifle season. More and more I think muzzle loader season is the way to go. Good luck to all. Born


----------

